# Non devisive music thread.



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2018)

Use this thread to post music you like that you feel is uplifting or inspirational.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2018)

I know its spelled, "divisive", but for any of you to point that out, would be divisive, so I'll fall on that sword for you.
Im a giver.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know its spelled, "divisive", but for any of you to point that out, would be divisive, so I'll fall on that sword for you.
> Im a giver.


At the Yosemite deli on Monday, one of the items on the menu board was "Chef's Special Vegeterian Soup".  I had the chili.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

espola said:


> At the Yosemite deli on Monday, one of the items on the menu board was "Chef's Special Vegeterian Soup".  I had the chili.


The beauty of soup is everything gets cooked oblivion, so the soup would have been safe.  Although the misspelling tells you the Chef doesn't make his special soup all that often.  So maybe you were right to pick the chili...


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Use this thread to post music you like that you feel is uplifting or inspirational.



Not sure why, but have had Town Van Zandt's Honky Tonkin' on loop in my head lately...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

If you libs need me to explain this, just let me know, I also am a giver.
*God Bless the U.S.A. by Lee Greenwood - YouTube*
▶ 3:08





Similar
Jul 10, 2007 - Uploaded by littlebrat672
PLEASE be respectful of each other, even if you're not from this great Country!! Thanks, and enjoy the video!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you libs need me to explain this, just let me know, I also am a giver.
> *God Bless the U.S.A. by Lee Greenwood - YouTube*
> View attachment 2647▶ 3:08
> 
> ...


I like this one better.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

* *



You cain't top this.
*Johnny Cash - Song Of The Patriot - YouTube*




Lyrics


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Looks like your racist buddy ruined your intended non divisive music thread with his predictable God Bless America by a predictably reliable politically conservative country music artist.  Then you indulged him with more predictable and political crappy Merle Haggard music. 

I assume Johnny Paycheck is about ready for his entrance.  I’ve got 200 quatloos on it.  Don’t let me down.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Randy Travis - He Walked On Water (Official Video) - Duration: 3:28.  Randy Travis9,472,549 views


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

7:32
*Susan Boyle First Audition - Britain's Got Talent - "I Dreamed A Dream" - Duration: 7:32.*
Chris Smith


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like your racist buddy ruined your intended non divisive music thread with his predictable God Bless America by a predictably reliable politically conservative country music artist.  Then you indulged him with more predictable and political crappy Merle Haggard music.
> 
> I assume Johnny Paycheck is about ready for his entrance.  I’ve got 200 quatloos on it.  Don’t let me down.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like your racist buddy ruined your intended non divisive music thread with his predictable God Bless America by a predictably reliable politically conservative country music artist.  Then you indulged him with more predictable and political crappy Merle Haggard music.
> 
> I assume Johnny Paycheck is about ready for his entrance.  I’ve got 200 quatloos on it.  Don’t let me down.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like your racist buddy ruined your intended non divisive music thread with his predictable God Bless America by a predictably reliable politically conservative country music artist.  Then you indulged him with more predictable and political crappy Merle Haggard music.
> 
> I assume Johnny Paycheck is about ready for his entrance.  I’ve got 200 quatloos on it.  Don’t let me down.


How could anyone that song or that singer would be divisive?


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How could anyone that song or that singer would be divisive?


Well that’s almost a sentence.


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How could anyone that song or that singer would be divisive?


Well I’ve reverse engineered his string of words that don’t qualify for an actual sentence, but makes the grade for a Trump speech or public statement.  It appears from his hysterical state of mind he is pretending or actually has no idea of the song and it’s writer/performer’s history. 

The song was written in 1984, and quickly was co-opted by the RNC for Reagan’s re-election, and between Fox, Hannity, Limbaugh and probably Wally George, Glenn Beck, and Morton Downey Jr., been the go-to Republican wackadoodle standard ever since. 

Plus Lee Greenwood is on his fourth wife.  So there’s that Republican family value quality going for it too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Why are most of 4 no's video's white guys doing songs originally done and/or written by colored fellows?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Well I’ve reverse engineered his string of words that don’t qualify for an actual sentence, but makes the grade for a Trump speech or public statement.  It appears from his hysterical state of mind he is pretending or actually has no idea of the song and it’s writer/performer’s history.
> 
> The song was written in 1984, and quickly was co-opted by the RNC for Reagan’s re-election, and between Fox, Hannity, Limbaugh and probably Wally George, Glenn Beck, and Morton Downey Jr., been the go-to Republican wackadoodle standard ever since.
> 
> Plus Lee Greenwood is on his fourth wife.  So there’s that Republican family value quality going for it too.


So, why is that song and that singer divisive?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are most of 4 no's video's white guys doing songs originally done and/or written by colored fellows?


Colored?
What would you libs do without race baiting?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

These guys are insightful, open minded and hilarious.
Love their song reviews.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Colored?
> What would you libs do without race baiting?


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You're gonna have to explain that one to me. I never got Kristofferson? It's as if someone owed him a favor for writing a couple good songs (when others performed them) so they let him perform and be in a couple movies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Amen


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Ok, after that Kristofferson don't look so bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You didn't answer the question.


What question?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're gonna have to explain that one to me. I never got Kristofferson? It's as if someone owed him a favor for writing a couple good songs (when others performed them) so they let him perform and be in a couple movies.


First off, Kristofferson, as a song writer has few equals.
I posted his version of Sunday morning because if you listen to the words, its pure poetry, and a beautiful tribute to Johnny Cash. KK was visibly breaking up in moments while performing the tribute, which I found touching.
Cash took that song and made it his own, just as Waylon took "To beat the Devil".
The Johnny Cash version of the song IS the song, in much the same way that the Hendrix version of Dylan's "All along the Watchtower" is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

I love this song because it takes me back to when I lived in Hawaii.
It also has some really cool musical progressions, and is just a great all round song.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're gonna have to explain that one to me. I never got Kristofferson? It's as if someone owed him a favor for writing a couple good songs (when others performed them) so they let him perform and be in a couple movies.


Like when actors perform Hamlet?
The play wright and author are just chopped liver?
You're a fool....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love this song because it takes me back to when I lived in Hawaii.
> It also has some really cool musical progressions, and is just a great all round song.


Awesome!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like when actors perform Hamlet?
> The play wright and author are just chopped liver?
> You're a fool....


You see Kristofferson in that light? No wonder we are always at loggerheads . . . do you see Keanu Reeves and/or Tom Cruise in a similar hue?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Everbody knows dis braddah


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You see Kristofferson in that light? No wonder we are always at loggerheads . . . do you see Keanu Reeves and/or Tom Cruise in a similar hue?


What has Keanu or Tom written?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You see Kristofferson in that light? No wonder we are always at loggerheads . . . do you see Keanu Reeves and/or Tom Cruise in a similar hue?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What has Keanu or Tom written?


Reread my original post questioning Kristofferson's singing and acting chops where I said he wrote some good music and then get back to me. Read, comprehend, think.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2018)

Everywhere I went the last couple of weeks I heard Cindy Lauper's Girls Just Wanna Have Fun, on the radio, in store background music, etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Everywhere I went the last couple of weeks I heard Cindy Lauper's Girls Just Wanna Have Fun, on the radio, in store background music, etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Everywhere I went the last couple of weeks I heard Cindy Lauper's Girls Just Wanna Have Fun, on the radio, in store background music, etc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You are a giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a giver.


espola asks for Cindi Lauper, I give em Cindi Lauper.
She's no Patsy Cline, but not a bad rendition imho.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Wax on-wax off.


----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

I always liked this one...


----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

Anyone whose anywhere close to my age will recognize this one...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

If we're going back... then I always thought Taj Mahal was great.  "Every fish bites if you got good bait"... even to this day no truer words have ever been spoken.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If we're going back... then I always thought Taj Mahal was great.  "Every fish bites if you got good bait"... even to this day no truer words have ever been spoken.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)




----------



## espola (May 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> espola asks for Cindi Lauper, I give em Cindi Lauper.
> She's no Patsy Cline, but not a bad rendition imho.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

espola said:


>


Most people have no clue that Willie wrote that song.
Like Kristofferson, Willie was a prolific song writer of many country hits that were performed by other artists.
Others,  like Billie Joe Shaver launched careers of people like Waylon Jennings with their poetry.
Check the Tommy Collins song I posted and listen to the  Buck Owens guitar riffs in the "Leonard" Merle Haggard song I posted.
Another great talent who mentored and wrote great songs, but unfortunately, Tommy didnt have all the other ingredients to become a "Willie Nelson".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Could use some strings, but hey, "its got a good beat and you can dance to it"


----------



## espola (May 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Most people have no clue that Willie wrote that song.
> Like Kristofferson, Willie was a prolific song writer of many country hits that were performed by other artists.
> Others,  like Billie Joe Shaver launched careers of people like Waylon Jennings with their poetry.
> Check the Tommy Collins song I posted and listen to the  Buck Owens guitar riffs in the "Leonard" Merle Haggard song I posted.
> Another great talent who mentored and wrote great songs, but unfortunately, Tommy didnt have all the other ingredients to become a "Willie Nelson".


Willie ain't no Patsy Cline.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Willie ain't no Patsy Cline.


Nobody is, but it is his song, and like a true gentleman, he gave it to her so she didnt have to take it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)

Since we're on the subject of great songwriters, what about this guy?
And what about the legendary local stylings of Dionne Warwick?!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


That’s a long wave.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 26, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Most people have no clue that Willie wrote that song.
> Like Kristofferson, Willie was a prolific song writer of many country hits that were performed by other artists.
> Others,  like Billie Joe Shaver launched careers of people like Waylon Jennings with their poetry.
> Check the Tommy Collins song I posted and listen to the  Buck Owens guitar riffs in the "Leonard" Merle Haggard song I posted.
> Another great talent who mentored and wrote great songs, but unfortunately, Tommy didnt have all the other ingredients to become a "Willie Nelson".


I saw Kristofferson talking on Charlie Rose one night when I couldn't sleep and really was blown away by him.  Didn't realize he was a Rhode Scholar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I saw Kristofferson talking on Charlie Rose one night when I couldn't sleep and really was blown away by him.  Didn't realize he was a Rhode Scholar.


"Not say'n I beat the Devil, but I did drink his beer for nuth'n,
..then I stole his song".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


>


"Its always your favorite sin,
that'll do you in".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> First off, Kristofferson, as a song writer has few equals.
> I posted his version of Sunday morning because if you listen to the words, its pure poetry, and a beautiful tribute to Johnny Cash. KK was visibly breaking up in moments while performing the tribute, which I found touching.
> Cash took that song and made it his own, just as Waylon took "To beat the Devil".
> The Johnny Cash version of the song IS the song, in much the same way that the Hendrix version of Dylan's "All along the Watchtower" is.


Humanity, I can see that, pure unadulterated humanity. We need more of that in this world.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reread my original post questioning Kristofferson's singing and acting chops where I said he wrote some good music and then get back to me. Read, comprehend, think.


You should take your own advice Daffy...
So what have Keanu  or Tom written?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should take your own advice Daffy...
> So what have Keanu  or Tom written?


If you reread and comprehend my OP I was referring to Kristofferson's performing chops which I see as minimal. Right there in the post I say that Kristofferson wrote some good songs. You are impossible.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you reread and comprehend my OP I was referring to Kristofferson's performing chops which I see as minimal. Right there in the post I say that Kristofferson wrote some good songs. You are impossible.


"It's as if someone owed him a favor for writing a couple good songs (when others performed them) so they let him perform and be in a couple movies."
Yet, the guy won a Golden Globe Award for best actor.
He's in the Songwriters Hall of Fame and the Nashville Songwriters Hall of Fame, gotta do more than write a "couple of good songs" to get into those places.
Ignorance is bliss. The lesson is ended.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "It's as if someone owed him a favor for writing a couple good songs (when others performed them) so they let him perform and be in a couple movies."
> Yet, the guy won a Golden Globe Award for best actor.
> He's in the Songwriters Hall of Fame and the Nashville Songwriters Hall of Fame, gotta do more than write a "couple of good songs" to get into those places.
> Ignorance is bliss. The lesson is ended.


You're stretching again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're stretching again.


For the inflexible, everything is a stretch.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "It's as if someone owed him a favor for writing a couple good songs (when others performed them) so they let him perform and be in a couple movies."
> Yet, the guy won a Golden Globe Award for best actor.
> He's in the Songwriters Hall of Fame and the Nashville Songwriters Hall of Fame, gotta do more than write a "couple of good songs" to get into those places.
> Ignorance is bliss. The lesson is ended.


It would of been cooler if instead of saying he's in the Songwriters Halls of Fame... you just started posting links to kickass examples of his music, asking each time "so you don't like this?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It would of been cooler if instead of saying he's in the Songwriters Halls of Fame... you just started posting links to kickass examples of his music, asking each time "so you don't like this?"


Except that wasn't/isn't/hasn't always been my question. I have always wondered about his acting and stage performance chops. Just my personal opinion . . . as with Keanu Reeves ("I AM A FBI AGENT" worst acting ever) and Tom Cruise (best scene he ever did was when he gets his ass kicked in Far & Away), but then again compared to them Kris looks a notch better (Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid was a waste of celluloid).


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It would of been cooler if instead of saying he's in the Songwriters Halls of Fame... you just started posting links to kickass examples of his music, asking each time "so you don't like this?"


Why? His peers already acknowledged his songwriting excellence.  Just because a drunken rat can't come to grips with it means nothing...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It would of been cooler if instead of saying he's in the Songwriters Halls of Fame... you just started posting links to kickass examples of his music, asking each time "so you don't like this?"


Pointing out his ignorance was enough....the rest of us are aware of Kris's talent....


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pointing out his ignorance was enough....the rest of us are aware of Kris's talent....


I don't know, I've spent my life working as a professional entertainer... trying to tell people there is a right or wrong type of art/music/stories is a bit of a fools errand.  People like what they like.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know, I've spent my life working as a professional entertainer... trying to tell people there is a right or wrong type of art/music/stories is a bit of a fools errand.  People like what they like.


Yes, you are still very entertaining, in a we are always laughing at you kind of way.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Nice one Bz.
I havent heard that song in years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice one Bz.
> I havent heard that song in years.


How old are you guys? I don't know very many of these songs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice one Bz.
> I havent heard that song in years.


One of my all time faves.  Mostly because I lived it. lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How old are you guys? I don't know very many of these songs.


Im very young, but Im a music buff and historian, so I know old people's music.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How old are you guys? I don't know very many of these songs.


I forgot you're still a pup.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know, I've spent my life working as a professional entertainer... trying to tell people there is a right or wrong type of art/music/stories is a bit of a fools errand.  People like what they like.


People do like what they like. I can appreciate that. 
I can appreciate not commenting on something one knows little or nothing about.
Perhaps you can explain to Duck what a Golden Globe Award for best actor is...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>







This was a great show, and the song is awesome.
Listen to the crazy organ going full tilt throughout the whole song.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Great song, and really cool how the band regrouped after years apart to make it happen.
I think its one of the best songs they ever made.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2018)

This is an overlooked gem of a song that I have always loved.
Have a great Memorial Day. You People


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is an overlooked gem of a song that I have always loved.
> Have a great Memorial Day. You People


Great pull....!


----------



## espola (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> People do like what they like. I can appreciate that.
> I can appreciate not commenting on something one knows little or nothing about.
> Perhaps you can explain to Duck what a Golden Globe Award for best actor is...


It's the also-ran award when compared to an Oscar.  Kristofferson just played himself in every role - in this turkey  of a film he found a role where that was correct for his character.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pointing out his ignorance was enough....the rest of us are aware of Kris's talent....


You, once again, are attempting to form a mountain from a mole hill. He writes good songs, he can't act and he can't sing, IMHO. I would have said that right off as if it were the God's honesty (as happens in here daily on other subjects when opinion is cast as fact) and not asked Aff why he liked it. He told me, I accepted it and it made me look at it a bit differently. That's how it should work in an opinion forum.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This was a great show, and the song is awesome.
> Listen to the crazy organ going full tilt throughout the whole song.


That is crazy.  My fave is the Xylophone in this song:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> People do like what they like. I can appreciate that.
> I can appreciate not commenting on something one knows little or nothing about.
> Perhaps you can explain to Duck what a Golden Globe Award for best actor is...


I asked an honest question, I got an honest answer. Again that's how it should work in an opinion forum.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 28, 2018)

On my Spotify playlist...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, once again, are attempting to form a mountain from a mole hill. He writes good songs, he can't act and he can't sing, IMHO. I would have said that right off as if it were the God's honesty (as happens in here daily on other subjects when opinion is cast as fact) and not asked Aff why he liked it. He told me, I accepted it and it made me look at it a bit differently. That's how it should work in an opinion forum.


You created the mountain through the history of your posted nonsense.
You worked hard at nonsensical duck shit.
Be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> On my Spotify playlist...


Wow. You and Bz just upped the game with those last two.
Both made me smile and dust off an old shelf in the memory bank.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You created the mountain through the history of your posted nonsense.
> You worked hard at nonsensical duck shit.
> Be proud of your accomplishment.


Your built up resentment is your issue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

espola said:


> It's the also-ran award when compared to an Oscar.  Kristofferson just played himself in every role - in this turkey  of a film he found a role where that was correct for his character.


According to you it's an also ran award compared to an Oscar.
Does the tenacious one agree with your assessment?
Hmmmm... I'm sure there are many actors who would enjoy either award and have neither...
Enjoy the day espola...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your built up resentment is your issue.


I don't resent you duck, I pity your ignorance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> According to you it's an also ran award compared to an Oscar.
> Does the tenacious one agree with your assessment?
> Hmmmm... I'm sure there are many actors who would enjoy either award and have neither...
> Enjoy the day espola...


I find it hilarious that your grudge against me has you here defending Kris Kristofferson's acting ability and the award selection process/way things are done in Hollywood, again, hilarious!

https://www.thoughtco.com/hollywood-and-the-golden-globes-2421434


----------



## Multi Sport (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 28, 2018)

A current favorite of mine..


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I find it hilarious that your grudge against me has you here defending Kris Kristofferson's acting ability and the award selection process/way things are done in Hollywood, again, hilarious!
> 
> https://www.thoughtco.com/hollywood-and-the-golden-globes-2421434


I'm not defending his acting abilities,
I'm questioning your thought process.
I posted facts regarding his writing abilities and his acting.
You make asinine proclamations as if you're some how qualified.
You should just say...
"If you overlook the fact that he's in two song writing all's of fame and has a Golden Globe Award for best actor, I think he's over rated."
Kinda like not knowing he's a Rhodes Scholar, while saying he's not the brightest guy around.
Carry on duck...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not defending his acting abilities,
> I'm questioning your thought process.
> I posted facts regarding his writing abilities and his acting.
> You make asinine proclamations as if you're some how qualified.
> ...


Where did that quote come from? Making shit up like an atypical deep fever swamp nutter? I guess when you got nothing else . . . good luck going down the little rabbit hole you've created for yourself.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Nice...  hadn't heard that before.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not defending his acting abilities,
> I'm questioning your thought process.
> I posted facts regarding his writing abilities and his acting.
> You make asinine proclamations as if you're some how qualified.
> ...


KK summarized his acting effort in ASIB - ""I had a half-gallon of Jose Cuervo in my trailer and they never let it empty. They just kept coming back in and filling it up, same half-gallon bottle. I don't know how much I was drinking, but it was a lot, and I had to quit it soon after.."


----------



## espola (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not defending his acting abilities,
> I'm questioning your thought process.
> I posted facts regarding his writing abilities and his acting.
> You make asinine proclamations as if you're some how qualified.
> ...


How can you not say "bright" about the author of this --

Jesus was a Capricorn
He ate organic food
He believed in love and peace
And never wore no shoes

Long hair, beard and sandals
And a funky bunch of friends
Reckon may just nail Him up
If He come down again

Or who rhymed "hurt - dessert - shirt"?


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> People do like what they like. I can appreciate that.
> I can appreciate not commenting on something one knows little or nothing about.
> Perhaps you can explain to Duck what a Golden Globe Award for best actor is...


For me personally, to win a Golden Globe... would likely be the pinnacle of my career. 
That said, in the bigger picture of art you have to differentiate between "Pop Art" (I.e. what your peers think is important right now) and "Great Art."

Even if Husker says he doesn't like KK, he obviously knows who he is and could name some of his songs.  So I think we all agree that he's achieved Pop Art Fame.  Yet that says nothing about if KK is worthy of Great Art Fame; where people will still know his name in 500 years like Homer or Shakespeare.  And none of us in here reading this are going to live long enough to see that question answered.  

But to be honest, on the Great Art question I'm probably with Husker with regard to Kristofferson and doubt his work will stand the test of time and anyone who doesn't get it is a dope.  He's written some great songs and seems like a person other people like being around.  But he's far from the end all be all.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 28, 2018)

@Lion Eyes sometimes it's best to give Duckey Rat just enough yarn to play with. Keep it up, it's entertaining!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> For me personally, to win a Golden Globe... would likely be the pinnacle of my career.
> That said, in the bigger picture of art you have to differentiate between "Pop Art" (I.e. what your peers think is important right now) and "Great Art."
> 
> Even if Husker says he doesn't like KK, he obviously knows who he is and could name some of his songs.  So I think we all agree that he's achieved Pop Art Fame.  Yet that says nothing about if KK is worthy of Great Art Fame; where people will still know his name in 500 years like Homer or Shakespeare.  And none of us in here reading this are going to live long enough to see that question answered.
> ...


I agree with Kristofferson's politics. I see him as stiff and laboring as an actor. When I see him onstage with The Highwaymen he seems the weak link (again JMHO). He has a way with words, is well traveled and deserves respect for his views . . . just no fan of his delivery, on stage or on screen. We do all have a right to our opinions right? Of course when taken out of context or when false quotes are attributed that's not actually my opinion, just the ramblings of a butt-hurt buffoon. Does LE really think no one notices?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your built up resentment is your issue.


You canʻt help it.  Your IPD keeps you from seeing your own bitterness


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are most of 4 no's video's white guys doing songs originally done and/or written by colored fellows?


*You  really have issues....*

*Here...*

*Because White Guys STOLE them and Profited immensely off the *
*P1 Property......Now what Dirt Bag....They've already rectified that*
*problem....*

*It's always about skin color isn't....you cannot see the human, just *
*the skin color....*

*Why don't you take some " Lotion " and rub up as many " Black "*
*skin color Males as you can find until you've satisfied your*
*" Black " Guilt complex......*

*Here's a little snippet to help you once you've realized it's 2018*
*and not 1818.......*

*Look for Humans and judge them by their character...*
*If you notice a large " Group " of the same Humans are displaying*
*UNUSUAL characteristics then you need to use your BRAIN and *
*adjust accordingly.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


>


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

espola said:


> KK summarized his acting effort in ASIB - ""I had a half-gallon of Jose Cuervo in my trailer and they never let it empty. They just kept coming back in and filling it up, same half-gallon bottle. I don't know how much I was drinking, but it was a lot, and I had to quit it soon after.."


I hope he got help for his drinking problem.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> For me personally, to win a Golden Globe... would likely be the pinnacle of my career.
> That said, in the bigger picture of art you have to differentiate between "Pop Art" (I.e. what your peers think is important right now) and "Great Art."
> 
> Even if Husker says he doesn't like KK, he obviously knows who he is and could name some of his songs.  So I think we all agree that he's achieved Pop Art Fame.  Yet that says nothing about if KK is worthy of Great Art Fame; where people will still know his name in 500 years like Homer or Shakespeare.  And none of us in here reading this are going to live long enough to see that question answered.
> ...


Duck knows more about KK now than he did when he started blathering...
His songs will stand up over time, cause artists continue to sing them and have hits with them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where did that quote come from? Making shit up like an atypical deep fever swamp nutter? I guess when you got nothing else . . . good luck going down the little rabbit hole you've created for yourself.


Once again your comprehension comes into question Duck...
From my post that you go off babbling about nutters, see where I say "you should just say"...
I'm using your logic and something you would say, not something you did say
*You should just say...*
"If you overlook the fact that he's in two song writing all's of fame and has a Golden Globe Award for best actor, I think he's over rated."
Kinda like not knowing he's a Rhodes Scholar, while saying he's not the brightest guy around.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I agree with Kristofferson's politics. I see him as stiff and laboring as an actor. When I see him onstage with The Highwaymen he seems the weak link (again JMHO). He has a way with words, is well traveled and deserves respect for his views . . . just no fan of his delivery, on stage or on screen. We do all have a right to our opinions right? Of course when taken out of context or when false quotes are attributed that's not actually my opinion, just the ramblings of a butt-hurt buffoon. Does LE really think no one notices?


Finally three or four chances into it, you make a reasonable, well articulated post.
You used to post like this often, now you rarely do it. Why?
To busy running around like an f'n duck?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck knows more about KK know than he did when he started blathering...
> His songs will stand up over time, cause artists continue to sing them and have hits with them.


Never disparaged his song writing. He can't act and his singing is suspect, IMHO. Tomato, tomotoe . . . some say Andy Warhol was a genius, I don't see that either.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 28, 2018)

Funny how some can take a thread like this and turn it into something else. The thread reads "Non Divisive Music" and some how an F Trump song is posted. Well done Rat...


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny how some can take a thread like this and turn it into something else. The thread reads "Non Divisive Music" and some how an F Trump song is posted. Well done Rat...


*Oh I probably made it worse....But someone needs *
*to " Blacken " his I's.....*

*His comment about my choices is a DEEP window into*
*his insecurities .....Damn Guy is probably a closet Racist....*
*I've found that the ones who bark the loudest on this subject*
*are usually the MOST insecure....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


I was gonna post this song!
One of those songs that just hooks you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Nuther Kristofferson song.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


>


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

Seeing Ice T getting love from the nutters made me start thinking about the weird connection between rap music iconography and conservative politics.  Yes in a lot of way LA Gangster Rap spoke to an in your face brand of black power, but it also speaks to a world that I think a lot of conservatives would know. 

Like Sheriff Joe and the Geto Boys; paranoia, illusions of grandeur, they could be best friends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Seeing Ice T getting love from the nutters made me start thinking about the weird connection between rap music iconography and conservative politics.  Yes in a lot of way LA Gangster Rap spoke to an in your face brand of black power, but it also speaks to a world that I think a lot of conservatives would know.
> 
> Like Sheriff Joe and the Geto Boys; paranoia, illusions of grandeur, they could be best friends.


If you listened to the Ice T interview it was clearly pro gun, but not for the right reasons at all, he is a lib, no doubt about it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

*Tuesday, April 7, 2009*
First off, we hate Toby Keith. The jingoistic country star made a fortune on pro-war lyrics about putting a boot up your ass because "it's the American way." And his music sucks. So we were delighted to hear that an outlaw country singer thirty years his senior gave the stupid putz a schoolin.' That old guy would be Kris Kristofferson, a country boy himself, who also happens to be a Rhodes scholar and a Ranger who flew helicopters for the Army--and a liberal to boot!


Kris Kristofferson, early in his career

Ethan Hawke, a lifelong Kristofferson fan, wrote a great profile of Kristofferson in Rolling Stone which opens with details of a backstage showdown with Toby Keith at Willie Nelson's 2003 birthday concert at Madison Square Garden. Hawke doesn't identify Keith by name, but he makes his identity pretty clear. "At that moment in time, the Star had a monster radio hit about bombing America's enemies back into the Stone Age."

Toby Keith performing "in costume"

"Up from the basement came one of country music's biggest stars (who shall remain nameless)," writes Hawke, who reports the unnamed star told Kristofferson not to perform "any of that lefty shit out there tonight."

"What the (blank) did you say to me?," Kris growled, stepping forward. "Oh, no," groaned Willie under his breath. "Don't get Kris all riled up."

"You heard me," said Keith.

"Don't turn your back on me, boy," Kristofferson shouted. "You ever wear your country's uniform?" Kris asked rhetorically.

"What?"

"Don't 'what' me, boy! You heard the question. You just don't like the answer." According to Hawke, Kris paused just long enough to get a full chest of air. "I asked, 'Have you ever served your country?' The answer is no, you have not. Have you ever killed another man? Huh? Have you ever taken another man's life and then cashed the check your country gave you for doing it? No, you have not. So shut the (blank) up! You don't know what the (blank) you're talking about!"


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Got that AC/DC vibe...


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Tuesday, April 7, 2009*
> First off, we hate Toby Keith. The jingoistic country star made a fortune on pro-war lyrics about putting a boot up your ass because "it's the American way." And his music sucks. So we were delighted to hear that an outlaw country singer thirty years his senior gave the stupid putz a schoolin.' That old guy would be Kris Kristofferson, a country boy himself, who also happens to be a Rhodes scholar and a Ranger who flew helicopters for the Army--and a liberal to boot!
> 
> 
> ...



*Issues Rodent.....You have DEEP seated Issues....*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Tuesday, April 7, 2009*
> First off, we hate Toby Keith. The jingoistic country star made a fortune on pro-war lyrics about putting a boot up your ass because "it's the American way." And his music sucks. So we were delighted to hear that an outlaw country singer thirty years his senior gave the stupid putz a schoolin.' That old guy would be Kris Kristofferson, a country boy himself, who also happens to be a Rhodes scholar and a Ranger who flew helicopters for the Army--and a liberal to boot!
> 
> 
> ...


I like Kristofferson, and I like Toby, partly because he's an Arky, and partly because he comes off as a regular working dude, and not some fluffy fart sniff'n creampuff.
I dont care what the politics of artists I listen to are.
I listen to them because I enjoy their music.

That said, I'm glad Toby respected his elder enough to restrain himself and not whoop the old man's ass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


>


That band had a pretty decent guitarist back in the day.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

*For about $ 1700.00 or so ....a Stevie Ray Vaughn edition Strato......*
*Signature editions are only signed upstairs......*


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

*Joey Fender.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Seeing Ice T getting love from the nutters made me start thinking about the weird connection between rap music iconography and conservative politics.  Yes in a lot of way LA Gangster Rap spoke to an in your face brand of black power, but it also speaks to a world that I think a lot of conservatives would know.
> 
> Like Sheriff Joe and the Geto Boys; paranoia, illusions of grandeur, they could be best friends.


Just post the song a leave the political bullshit on the front porch.
Thanks in advance.

ps, the song is real.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

*Enjoy ! Yes he can wield an axe !*
*Not the best quality.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Enjoy ! Yes he can wield an axe !*
> *Not the best quality.*


Guy was an incredible guitarist, and could play almost any instrument you could throw at him.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Guy was an incredible guitarist, and could play almost any instrument you could throw at him.


*Very Very TRUE !*

*



*
*



*


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like Kristofferson, and I like Toby, partly because he's an Arky, and partly because he comes off as a regular working dude, and not some fluffy fart sniff'n creampuff.
> I dont care what the politics of artists I listen to are.
> I listen to them because I enjoy their music.
> 
> That said, I'm glad Toby respected his elder enough to restrain himself and not whoop the old man's ass.


KK doesn't strike me as the type to fight fair, and he crafty... so in this case I'd put my money on the old man.


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just post the song a leave the political bullshit on the front porch.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ps, the song is real.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> KK doesn't strike me as the type to fight fair, and he crafty... so in this case I'd put my money on the old man.


Go away.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

Here’s a non divisive song that I dedicate today to 3nos.

For the obvious reasons.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That band had a pretty decent guitarist back in the day.


A pic of my Dad's Hofner. He has two, this one is his VB.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Very Very TRUE !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


My wife would probably shoot me if I posted a video of her playing but Sheila E had nothing on her when it came to playing the drums. I used to "try" to play her DW set and she would just shake her head and laugh...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> A pic of my Dad's Hofner. He has two, this one is his VB.
> View attachment 2663


That's Awesome.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Lou bought my mom a drink once.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

Got to love Marvin Gaye....


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2018)

Anyone else find it odd that Rat has not posted a song from the band that he chose to use as his new avatar...


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Anyone else find it odd that Rat has not posted a song from the band that he chose to use as his new avatar...


*No.....What's the name of the Band " The Raging Hypocrites "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Anyone else find it odd that Rat has not posted a song from the band that he chose to use as his new avatar...


“Makes no sense at all” right?


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Makes no sense at all” right?


That will probably fly right over the Rats little head...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That will probably fly right over the Rats little head...


Nah, I've posted that song before.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2018)

Not exactly a song but I love how they mixed a few of their songs together, plus Queen was the only group I saw multiple times in concert. Those guys could put on a show!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


I doubt Rat even knew this song existed before he heard it on a commercial. My sister has it on 45.. where you have to flip it over to listen to the rest of the song.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2018)

This one is for Booter. Wait.. I take that back. The song is too good for Booter.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)

Turn it up!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)

Leave it up!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)

From my childhood....written by Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)

Alvin Lee...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Leave it up!


Both on my Traveling Music playlist. Great songs!


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


*You wear pink underwear...*
*And your choices in music are ......don't know how to classify it.*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

*Cindy Blackman at the drums !*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You wear pink underwear...*
> *And your choices in music are ......don't know how to classify it.*


Pure energy, pure energy, let it flow over and through you, get PUMPED!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)

REM - yeah yeah yeah yeah.....


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Alright... I'll do it.  Here's a little Kanye.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Then compare "Gold Digger", from KW's second album with a song off his most recent work "No More Parties in LA."  A big criticism of Kanye... is after all this time, and after all the controversy about being himself and him being an artist, his music has gone full circle.  Both Gold Digger and No More Parties almost sound like they belong on the same album.  His music is not growing...


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Here's a lesser known band I've been grooving on.  I know I've gotten into trouble for bringing up politics... but again I can't help but notice how invested in the American Dream black people are.  Listen to their music and they almost sound like you'd think they were conservative...


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Then compare "Gold Digger", from KW's second album with a song off his most recent work "No More Parties in LA."  A big criticism of Kanye... is after all this time, and after all the controversy about being himself and him being an artist, his music has gone full circle.  Both Gold Digger and No More Parties almost sound like they belong on the same album.  His music is not growing...


*I think his customers will be the judge of that, not a crazy soccer forum nut who worships*
*Swollen Cankles & Toe Jam.......*

*



*
*The message is in the song " Jack "....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Then compare "Gold Digger", from KW's second album with a song off his most recent work "No More Parties in LA."  A big criticism of Kanye... is after all this time, and after all the controversy about being himself and him being an artist, his music has gone full circle.  Both Gold Digger and No More Parties almost sound like they belong on the same album.  His music is not growing...


I gave you a like for the video, not the retarded commentary.


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> REM - yeah yeah yeah yeah.....


Ironically, I find this song to have a certain personal connection to me.  Wonder why.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Ironically, I find this song to have a certain personal connection to me.  Wonder why.



*Bob's gotta new name...*

*Holden McGroin.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here's a lesser known band I've been grooving on.  I know I've gotten into trouble for bringing up politics... but again I can't help but notice how invested in the American Dream black people are.  Listen to their music and they almost sound like you'd think they were conservative...


Reminds me of the $ixth $ense


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

nononono said:


>


I like this but some around here may go ape shit over the cultural appropriation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like your racist buddy ruined your intended non divisive music thread with his predictable God Bless America by a predictably reliable politically conservative country music artist.  Then you indulged him with more predictable and political crappy Merle Haggard music.
> 
> I assume Johnny Paycheck is about ready for his entrance.  I’ve got 200 quatloos on it.  Don’t let me down.


I LOVE Johnny Paycheck!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Gotta love that Island twang.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

The ultimate in non divisive,
*[MusicVideo] Run DMC ft. Aerosmith - Walk This Way.mp4 - YouTube*
▶ 3:55





Similar
Nov 19, 2015 - Uploaded by Dido ( fan club )


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2018)

Some local guys...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like this but some around here may go ape shit over the cultural appropriation.



*They'll get over it......It's quite a Bitchen Mix.*

*Love when cultures mix.....*

*Unlike the Stale Hip Hop/Rap crap that is around now like stagnant pond water...*
*The early Mixes of Rock and Rap were unique...then it became cookie cutter porn- thug*
* background chatter....nothing but noise.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *They'll get over it......It's quite a Bitchen Mix.*
> 
> *Love when cultures mix.....*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *They'll get over it......It's quite a Bitchen Mix.*
> 
> *Love when cultures mix.....*
> 
> ...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2018)

I posted this just after the election....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2018)

Way before it was used as a commercial I liked this song.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2018)

Another local OC band


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2018)

Social D. Enough said..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2018)

When my son was about 8 I walked into my office and he was sitting there headphones on singing this song. This version is right there with the Man in Blacks.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2018)

I love this cover by JJ.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I love this cover by JJ.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> When my son was about 8 I walked into my office and he was sitting there headphones on singing this song. This version is right there with the Man in Blacks.






This was what was next.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

I love this as much now as the first time I heard it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love this as much now as the first time I heard it.


After watching the Austin City Limits show of Beck's I kinda got a bit disheartened on his schtick . . . aka, I wasn't impressed. Again, JMHO.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> After watching the Austin City Limits show of Beck's I kinda got a bit disheartened on his schtick . . . aka, I wasn't impressed. Again, JMHO.


Not surprising.
I have a friend who has three grammys, and he hates music too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

This for all the people too cool to like Craig Morgan or Alan Jackson.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not surprising.
> I have a friend who has three grammys, and he hates music too.


It's just that Beck displays such a lack of groove for lack of a better term . . . his music is so, so, white, again for lack of a better term. His music seems like a rock version of The Andrews Sisters, except they have a bit more swing. If rock and roll had a Lawerence Welk, Beck could be a regular. His is more Kitsch & Roll. Once again, IMHO.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This was what was next.


Just think. Most of these guys are parents now and probably have kids playing the beautiful game.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's just that Beck displays such a lack of groove for lack of a better term . . . his music is so, so, white, again for lack of a better term. His music seems like a rock version of The Andrews Sisters, except they have a bit more swing. If rock and roll had a Lawerence Welk, Beck could be a regular. His is more Kitsch & Roll. Once again, IMHO.


lame.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> lame.


For the lack of a better term?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> For the lack of a better term?


It just fit.
Rat's post reminded me of the snooter-dus that think they know wtf they're talking about.
At least this time he made it clear that it's just his opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It just fit.
> Rat's post reminded me of the snooter-dus that think they know wtf they're talking about.
> At least this time he made it clear that it's just his opinion.


Every asshole has an opinion, did I get that right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every asshole has an opinion, did I get that right?


pretty much.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>




*Back then in comparison to the top bands they ( Runaways ) weren't very good.*
*Joan Jett as a Solo/Front for her band now has just improved exponentially.....*
*In her own way she's a unique product that no one will be able to duplicate*
*without a lot of very hard work.....A joy to listen to....*

*



*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

If you're gonna do Neil Young, do this one.
Its ok, but really, for lack of a better word, "white".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you're gonna do Neil Young, do this one.
> Its ok, but really, for lack of a better word, "white".


Yeah, but, I was going for live performance . . . but it's ok, IMHO.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, but, I was going for live performance . . . but it's ok, IMHO.


Funny, because if you listen to the Beck song  and the NY song I posted there are definitely some parallels.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny, because if you listen to the Beck song  and the NY song I posted there are definitely some parallels.


"Every pop musician is a thief and a magpie" ~Declan Patrick McManus


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2018)

Put your head phones on & turn it up...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Good morning !


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

QUOTE="Lion Eyes, post: 201778, member: 842"






/QUOTE

*Timeless LE....Timeless.....Love it !!!!*

*Made my day....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Booter said:


>


Nice one, nooter.


----------



## Booter (Jun 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Back then in comparison to the top bands they ( Runaways ) weren't very good.*
> *Joan Jett as a Solo/Front for her band now has just improved exponentially.....*
> *In her own way she's a unique product that no one will be able to duplicate*
> *without a lot of very hard work.....A joy to listen to....*
> ...


Thanks.  I like Joan Jett but I was surprised recently when I heard she is in the Rock and Roll hall of Fame.  I didn't think her body of work, with some of it being covers, was enough to have her in.  Although many rock critics have many issues about who is in and not in the Hall so perhaps it's not the best measure of quality.  I'll have to listen to more Joan Jett to see what I'm missing - I'm always looking for music to listen to as I knock of items on the honey do list.


----------



## Booter (Jun 6, 2018)

Always a treat for any Floyd fan whose listening didn't go back further than Dark Side.


----------



## Booter (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

*Hmmmmm.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

The vintage Gilmore/Waters is a treat.
Thanks Nooter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

GO DUBS!


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

*It's a good evening for Carlos !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)

Volume is essential...turn it up...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Jun 7, 2018)

Before REO became a teen girl band - forgotten or underrated Gary Richrath was one of the best. RIP Gary.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)

Excuse me!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


The Warren Zevon Anthem..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

I just love this guy.
RIP Hag.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Haggard with some of the original Strangers singing a song Haggard wrote about a prisoner he served time with who killed a guard in an escape attempt, and got put to death as a result.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Haggard with some of the original Strangers singing a song Haggard wrote about a prisoner he served time with who killed a guard in an escape attempt, and got put to death as a result.


* CHP I remembered the story wrong, and made a correction.
It doesnt take away from the beauty and sorrow of the song, but I figured I better set the record straight.


----------



## Booter (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> * CHP I remembered the story wrong, and made a correction.
> It doesnt take away from the beauty and sorrow of the song, but I figured I better set the record straight.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> * CHP I remembered the story wrong, and made a correction.
> It doesnt take away from the beauty and sorrow of the song, but I figured I better set the record straight.


Maybe he could get a posthumous pardon?


----------



## Booter (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Warren Zevon Anthem..


Zevon's Excitable Boy album is a classic!  Here's a good cover by Rick Derringer that I heard before the original.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe he could get a posthumous pardon?


Apparently, two guys broke out, and both got the gas chamber.
The other guy didnt kill anyone.
I think I'll do some reading on the story and find out more.
Johnny Cash went to San Quentin twice to play for the inmates. The second time is the one you see in the videos and hear the recordings from.
On his first visit, Merle haggard was actually an inmate there, and he watched from his prison blues.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Booter said:


> Zevon's Excitable Boy album is a classic!  Here's a good cover by Rick Derringer that I heard before the original.


I saw Rick Derringer at the Sports Arena many, many, moons ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Apparently, two guys broke out, and both got the gas chamber.
> The other guy didnt kill anyone.
> I think I'll do some reading on the story and find out more.
> Johnny Cash went to San Quentin twice to play for the inmates. The second time is the one you see in the videos and hear the recordings from.
> On his first visit, Merle haggard was actually an inmate there, and he watched from his prison blues.


 . . . and he said, "if he can do that!"


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Apparently, two guys broke out, and both got the gas chamber.
> The other guy didnt kill anyone.
> I think I'll do some reading on the story and find out more.
> Johnny Cash went to San Quentin twice to play for the inmates. The second time is the one you see in the videos and hear the recordings from.
> On his first visit, Merle haggard was actually an inmate there, and he watched from his prison blues.


*The man in Black !*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

*Not a bad Solo piece....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

*More Carlos with Rob......*

*



*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The man in Black !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Has to be one of the top ten country songs ever written.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The man in Black !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


There was one interview i watched awhile back where Merle told the story about how scared John and June were on that second visit, and how Johnny told Merle he never wanted to go back.
I looked for it on Youtube but I cant find it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

nononono said:


>


I met the drummer for Robin Trower circa 1980.
Robin had a great sound and what a great guitarist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


This one blew my mind.
Always been a big Brubeck fan.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

I posted these two on the old video thread.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


There's something just wrong about that song "unplugged".
Steve Stevens -ripper
Billy Idol- Epic front man.

There are some pictures floating around out there of the plumber as a yoot that look just like BI circa Gen X-1979.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Jethro Tull is acquired taste....Great music !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Jethro Tull is acquired taste....Great music !*


That had to be included my "Stage performance" package.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's something just wrong about that song "unplugged".
> Steve Stevens -ripper
> Billy Idol- Epic front man.
> 
> There are some pictures floating around out there of the plumber as a yoot that look just like BI circa Gen X-1979.


I always appreciate anyone who can do it stripped down to the bare essentials.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Is just me who thinks Barney Fife is Mick Jaggers 'Merican uncle?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is just me who thinks Barney Fife is Mick Jaggers 'Merican uncle?


You cut his hair and put a deputy uniform and cap on him, and he's a dead ringer.
Even some of the expressions he makes are spot on.

Cool to see Ron Wood on the lap steel.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You cut his hair and put a deputy uniform and cap on him, and he's a dead ringer.
> Even some of the expressions he makes are spot on.
> 
> Cool to see Ron Wood on the lap steel.















*The lines do get pretty blurred visually, but Mick Jagger/Rolling Stones sure*
*can Rock a joint.....*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

*Mister Limpet.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Mister Limpet.....*


Mister Chicken.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's something just wrong about that song "unplugged".
> Steve Stevens -ripper
> Billy Idol- Epic front man.
> 
> There are some pictures floating around out there of the plumber as a yoot that look just like BI circa Gen X-1979.


I saw Billy back in the 80s at Irvine Meadows. The Cult opened for them. I missed most of the concert because the girl I was with decided to go all Mike Tyson on another girl...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I saw Billy back in the 80s at Irvine Meadows. The Cult opened for them. I missed most of the concert because the girl I was with decided to go all Mike Tyson on another girl...


It is always fun to watch women fighting over you, Husker and Espola are always fighting over me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*Ballad of the Green Berets - YouTube*
▶ 3:09


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*RIO BRAVO My Rifle, My Pony, and Me/Cindy - Dean Martin, Ricky ...*
▶ 3:36





Similar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

For you commies that didn't like the 2 previous songs, here you go,
*Jim Reeves - Snowflake - YouTube*
▶ 2:12


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *RIO BRAVO My Rifle, My Pony, and Me/Cindy - Dean Martin, Ricky ...*
> View attachment 2763▶ 3:36
> 
> 
> ...


Great pick, Sheriff!
Ricky Martin was really a great talent, and overlooked as a musician and recording artist these days.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Great song - great movie...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great pick, Sheriff!
> Ricky Martin was really a great talent, and overlooked as a musician and recording artist these days.


Dean Nelson was also a great singer, but seriously, Ricky Nelson was a real talent.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

Justify!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> Justify!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> Justify!


I might be the only person in the OB area that don't like no Dead. Booooooooooring! Just saw a show about CCR where they said Fogerty wouldn't allow the CCR performance at Woodstock to be included in the movie because they went on after the Dead and the audience had been put to sleep by the Dead resulting in a lame CCR show.


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I might be the only person in the OB area that don't like no Dead. Booooooooooring! Just saw a show about CCR where they said Fogerty wouldn't allow the CCR performance at Woodstock to be included in the movie because they went on after the Dead and the audience had been put to sleep by the Dead resulting in a lame CCR show.


By the time the Dead came on at 10:30 PM rain had flooded the stage causing electrical grounding problems and band members were getting shocked when touching their instruments and when singing into microphones.  This lead to a lot of breaks during their set as engineers tried to fix it - in the end it was extremely bad gig for the Grateful Dead.  CCR came on at 12:30 AM, I believe 30 minutes late.  The Dead also refused to have their film footage or audio included in the Woodstock movie or album.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I might be the only person in the OB area that don't like no Dead. Booooooooooring! Just saw a show about CCR where they said Fogerty wouldn't allow the CCR performance at Woodstock to be included in the movie because they went on after the Dead and the audience had been put to sleep by the Dead resulting in a lame CCR show.


I am not a big fan of the Grateful Dead.
I gave booty a "winner" because he figured out the game of crazy covers I was trying to start.

George Jones owns that song like Hendrix owns "All along the Watchtower", which is a crazy cover in its own right.

btw, nice pick up on the "Ricky Martin" zinger.


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

One of my favorite covers.  I like covers that are done in the bands style and not like the original.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> One of my favorite covers.  I like covers that are done in the bands style and not like the original.


Love it, and love Cake too. Great version.
This one fits your criteria, and its been right under our noses this whole time.


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Love it, and love Cake too. Great version.
> This one fits your criteria, and its been right under our noses this whole time.


I don't think that can be topped!


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

The Dead is as close as I can get to listening to Country music.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> The Dead is as close as I can get to listening to Country music.


The wife and brother in law love it. I had to lay the law down a long time ago on those long road trips from Houston to San Antonio, no Dead!


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The wife and brother in law love it. I had to lay the law down a long time ago on those long road trips from Houston to San Antonio, no Dead!


I hear ya - nothing can make a long drive longer than music you aren't into.  Fortunately, there is a lot of other music to choose from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The wife and brother in law love it. I had to lay the law down a long time ago on those long road trips from Houston to San Antonio, no Dead!


Yes, I sure you did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> I hear ya - nothing can make a long drive longer than music you aren't into.  Fortunately, there is a lot of other music to choose from.


You should try reading your babbling posts.


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should try reading your babbling posts.


Yes, I sure you did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I sure you did.


Once again, is English a second language for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again, is English a second language for you?


Maybe I should just speak my native Russian.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*This one always makes me feel like Huskers wife before sex, Sad.*

*Puff daddy ft Faith Evans - I'll Be Missing You - YouTube*
▶ 4:32


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

This song makes me happy, like Huskers wife when the sex is finally over.

To me, the song that put Hip Hop on the Map.
Good Clean Hip Hop.
*The Sugarhill Gang - Rapper's Delight (Official Video) - YouTube*
▶ 6:16





Similar


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe I should just speak my native Russian.


Either way you remove all doubt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*Just sharing some of my childhood music with you.*

*Frankie Smith - Double Dutch Bus (Official Music Video) - YouTube*
▶ 5:01





Similar
May 17, 2011 - Uploaded by UnidiscMusic


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Group.

*Cameo - Word Up - YouTube*
▶ 4:40





Similar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> Either way you remove all doubt.


I doubt it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Group.
> 
> *Cameo - Word Up - YouTube*
> View attachment 2773▶ 4:40
> ...


Club O in TJ use to blow up to that one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again, is English a second language for you?


*Synaptic transfers a little slower than normal today....Huh Rodent.*
*Calm down and think before you post.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


*That was when Jim Carrey was funny, now he's lost his mind.*
*Fireman Bob was a great routine.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That was when Jim Carrey was funny, now he's lost his mind.*
> *Fireman Bob was a great routine.....*


The loons get some money and then think they really matter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The loons get some money and then think they really matter.


Like Trump and all of the surrogates he pulled out of oblivion cuz no one else would work for him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

What's the best Weird Al vid?
Here's my nomination.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the best Weird Al vid?
> Here's my nomination.


I really don't think that one can be topped.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

*That's right Rodent ....stop and listen !*


*



*
*Just a little R-E-S-P-E-C-T !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's right Rodent ....stop and listen !*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Your best post ever . . . your only good post in the last 10 years.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I really don't think that one can be topped.


He even slid a line from the Gilligan's Island theme song seamlessy into the Amish gangsta ballad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's right Rodent ....stop and listen !*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


If you havent seen the documentary, "Muscle Shoals", its a must see for music lovers.
Here's a little clip.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Here's hoping we . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

This one's for yu husker du,
*Bob Marley - Everything's Gonna Be Alright - YouTube*
▶ 4:19





Similar
Dec 20, 2015 - Uploaded by Mislav Vonić


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2018)

Cool remake of a classic. It came out around the time of my first born..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2018)

Acoustic version. Video is just OK but the Spotify version is really good. Another on my Traveling Music playlist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

*Na Wai - Oh Boy - YouTube*
▶ 4:50


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2018)

*Warren Zevon......Now there's a blast from the past !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Warren Zevon......Now there's a blast from the past !*


Nobody picked up on my "moonlight" theme, but I love all the surprise music.
Its incredible how we can access almost anything these days with just a few clicks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody picked up on my "moonlight" theme, but I love all the surprise music.
> Its incredible how we can access almost anything these days with just a few clicks.


The old stuff is hard to find, very limited Blue Cheer videos, Summertime Blues is about it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The old stuff is hard to find, very limited Blue Cheer videos, Summertime Blues is about it.


Way easier than it was at Blues  (Lous) Records in 1980.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Way easier than it was at Blues  (Lous) Records in 1980.


Ours was Blue Meanie Records. I remember seeing the Sex Pistols first album there when it just came out. I still have some of the stuff I bought back then, mostly used stuff with messed up covers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Na Wai - Oh Boy - YouTube*
> View attachment 2787▶ 4:50
> 
> 
> ...


Haaaaaaaawaiian


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again, is English a second language for you?


"Those who can do...." Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe I should just speak my native Russian.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Haaaaaaaawaiian


Only the real thing will do.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Never cared for her.
Main reason, she couldn't sing.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never cared for her.
> Main reason, she couldn't sing.


She sang like a woman who never had lessons, but she could sing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

This is what singing sounds like.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

espola said:


> She sang like a woman who never had lessons, but she could sing.


I will say that she sings better today than she did when those two tracks were recorded.
Is that "devisive"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

*Frankie Smith - Double Dutch Bus (Official Music Video) - YouTube*
▶ 5:01





Similar


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

*



*
*Organic....Rodent.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2018)

One of the many songs on my workout playlist..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2018)

Another one of my workout songs. NF is big in the Christian Hip-Hop world.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2018)

These guys have an edge to them. As Christian Rock goes these guys are at the top.


----------



## Torros (Jun 27, 2018)

@Booter @Hüsker Dü @espola 

Don't Fuck With Joe https://g.co/kgs/8TGwHW


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Torros said:


> @Booter @Hüsker Dü @espola
> 
> Don't Fuck With Joe https://g.co/kgs/8TGwHW


You would think they would have learned by now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You would think they would have learned by now.


They never learn.
They're too busy telling us how stupid we are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They never learn.
> They're too busy telling us how stupid we are.


Here's to knowing that they will never change.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

*FRANK SINATRA - MY WAY (FROM THE ROYAL FESTIVAL HALL ...*
▶ 5:43
www.dailymotion.com/video/x8rhyi
Mar 24, 2009 - Uploaded by Mukhran
And more, much more than this, I _*did it my way*_. Regrets? I've had a few, But then again, too few to mention ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Back before music videos I remember staying up late to watch "The Midnight Special" to see recording artists "live on TV!".
Love this song.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

*POMAI & LOEKA - COME A'AMA CRAB - YouTube*
▶ 3:26


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


These guys were great.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

These two songs wore out the juke box at the Vineyard Tavern in Wailuku when I was there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> These guys were great.


I saw them play to a not sold out show at The Bacchanal in '88, then a couple months later saw them at The Blaisdell sold out for two nights. I knew lots of people at the SD show and felt like a stranger at a High School reunion in HI as it seemed everyone there knew each other. Great shows. My favorite local story about Cheap Trick is when they first started they opened for KISS at the Sports Aroma. My friend told me they were given a tiny amount of room to set up on between the curtain enclosing KISS's massive stage set up and the stage edge. The KISS fans booed and threw things at them. My friend, who was a big KISS fan (I hated them still do) said Cheap Trick rocked! Said they played Ramones style one song after another and fast as they wanted to get the hell outta there then flipped off the KISS fans and said, "FUCK YOU! SAN DIEGO!" Made me wanna know who they were cuz we had something in common, we both thought KISS fans were idiots.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Turn it up...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Burt Bacharach masterpiece performed by the iconic Aretha Franklin


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

I discovered a new way to enjoy Beach Boys music - with overdubs from Royal Philharmonic --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2018)

Here's another way to enjoy the Beach Boys...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2018)

Love me some Linda


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Love me some Linda


Didn't she hang out with moonbeam?


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

Not over until the fat lady sings refers to opera dramatic structure, but in this case the fat lady is Brian Wilson's daughter Carnie, who with her sister Wendy and Chynna Phillips (daughter of Papa John and Mama Michelle Phillips) performed as Wilson Phillips.  Here they do Daddy Wilson's greatest number live --


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

New bands with ambition sometimes have to take any gig that looks good --


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

In the news recently  --

https://twitter.com/BrianWilsonLive/status/952951427667824640/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^952951427667824640&ref_url=https://genius.com/The-beach-boys-surfin-lyrics


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Not over until the fat lady sings refers to opera dramatic structure, but in this case the fat lady is Brian Wilson's daughter Carnie, who with her sister Wendy and Chynna Phillips (daughter of Papa John and Mama Michelle Phillips) performed as Wilson Phillips.  Here they do Daddy Wilson's greatest number live --


The musician standing behind Wendy Wilson looks like Matt Gardine, Al's son, who is now a frequent performer with the remnants of the originals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> The musician standing behind Wendy Wilson looks like Matt Gardine, Al's son, who is now a frequent performer with the remnants of the originals.


The Beach Boys must be big on the east coast? A romantic ideal for the rest of the country to buy into? I never much liked their sappy crap, Pet Sounds has some moments, the rest is commercial pop . . . did them well.

 . . . gimme Blue Cheer or Dick Dale playing the hell outta those Middle Eastern scales with mondo vibrato!


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Beach Boys must be big on the east coast? A romantic ideal for the rest of the country to buy into? I never much liked their sappy crap, Pet Sounds has some moments, the rest is commercial pop . . . did them well.
> 
> . . . gimme Blue Cheer or Dick Dale playing the hell outta those Middle Eastern scales with mondo vibrato!


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

It took too long to edit my response that it timed out.  Trying again, but fewer words this time.

Brian Wilson is a Mozart-level musical genius.  He outperformed most of his contemporaries despite being stoned most of the time and deaf in one ear.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> It took too long to edit my response that it timed out.  Trying again, but fewer words this time.
> 
> Brian Wilson is a Mozart-level musical genius.  He outperformed most of his contemporaries despite being stoned most of the time and deaf in one ear.


I prefer Bach . . .


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Sad song - not sure if it belongs in rock, pop, or country --


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I prefer Bach . . .


In 1970, the first time I had an off-base apartment, one of the first records I bought was Switched-on Bach.

An example cut --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Beach Boys must be big on the east coast? A romantic ideal for the rest of the country to buy into? I never much liked their sappy crap, Pet Sounds has some moments, the rest is commercial pop . . . did them well.
> 
> . . . gimme Blue Cheer or Dick Dale playing the hell outta those Middle Eastern scales with mondo vibrato!


Reverb, and dont forget, the best country artists come from Cali too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Sad song - not sure if it belongs in rock, pop, or country --


Im going with pop-rock in a lyrical "country" tradition.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

For some reason, when I look for music videon on youtube, this one shows up in the side list.  To exorcise that demon, i am posting it here --


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

No  one posts this any more --


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Hot

Rod

Lincoln


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

This guy used to play at the Santa Monica pier when my grandfather was running the gambling rooms at the Venice pier.
My grandfather worked for John Harrah, and was a professional gambler.
Its a tragic story, and one of the reasons Spade was kinda lost to history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This guy used to play at the Santa Monica pier when my grandfather was running the gambling rooms at the Venice pier.
> My grandfather worked for John Harrah, and was a professional gambler.
> Its a tragic story, and one of the reasons Spade was kinda lost to history.


...Bill Harrah, not John.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Beach Boys must be big on the east coast? A romantic ideal for the rest of the country to buy into? I never much liked their sappy crap, Pet Sounds has some moments, the rest is commercial pop . . . did them well.
> 
> . . . gimme Blue Cheer or Dick Dale playing the hell outta those Middle Eastern scales with mondo vibrato!


"God Only Knows"
The Beatles' "Here, There And Everywhere" was inspired by this song. John Lennon and Paul McCartney heard *Pet Sounds* at a party and went back to Lennon's house to write it. Paul McCartney once called "God Only Knows" "The greatest song ever written."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "God Only Knows"
> The Beatles' "Here, There And Everywhere" was inspired by this song. John Lennon and Paul McCartney heard *Pet Sounds* at a party and went back to Lennon's house to write it. Paul McCartney once called "God Only Knows" "The greatest song ever written."


Brian Wilson is a legend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "God Only Knows"
> The Beatles' "Here, There And Everywhere" was inspired by this song. John Lennon and Paul McCartney heard *Pet Sounds* at a party and went back to Lennon's house to write it. Paul McCartney once called "God Only Knows" "The greatest song ever written."


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjKusXBhpjcAhVQGDQIHVGpBZ0QyCkILDAA&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkPy18xW1j8&usg=AOvVaw3cqxyA76ey9-rY8rQbJ__2


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjKusXBhpjcAhVQGDQIHVGpBZ0QyCkILDAA&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkPy18xW1j8&usg=AOvVaw3cqxyA76ey9-rY8rQbJ__2


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Beach Boys in the interval after Brian had stopped touring and performing, with Bruce Johnston (he who wrote the song that makes the young girls cry) taking his spot on tour and eventually as a full-time member, and while Dennis and Carl were still alive.  Mike Love plays his role, clowning with the audience until it his time to pitch with the baritone parts in the bridge.






Mike Love had been screwed out of his co-composer credits while Murry was still managing the group and their publishing assets.  In the 90's he sued the group (while he was still a member) and won a judgement for back royalties that the group couldn't afford to pay him, so he got the right to decide who could tour and perform under the name Beach Boys.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Last production mix of Good Vibrations (sort of)


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

In 2011, celebrating the 50th anniversary of their first record, the group's survivors got together for some appearances.  The guy on the right is Dave Marks, who was a member in the 60's while Al Jardin was taking a swipe at dental school, and then quit because he couldn't stand Murry's management style.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> In 2011, celebrating the 50th anniversary of their first record, the group's survivors got together for some appearances.  The guy on the right is Dave Marks, who was a member in the 60's while Al Jardin was taking a swipe at dental school, and then quit because he couldn't stand Murry's management style.


Beautiful song, and captures an iconic image of California in the 60's.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This guy used to play at the Santa Monica pier when my grandfather was running the gambling rooms at the Venice pier.
> My grandfather worked for John Harrah, and was a professional gambler.
> Its a tragic story, and one of the reasons Spade was kinda lost to history.


So what did Spade have on Ronnie that was worth a pardon for a wife-killer?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Music industry in th 60's --

Brian:  I need $50,000 studio budget so I can be as good as Phil Spector.
MI:  We'll give you $500 and we need something as good as Barbara Ann.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

If you went to a Beatles live concert in the 60's, you couldn't really hear the band because everyone was screaming.
If you went to a Beach Boys live concert in the 60's, you couldn't really hear the band because everyone was singing along.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Brian said the Four Freshmen vocal harmonics style as a big influence on is music.  FF supposedly refused to perform any BB music, until a new group bought the name.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Great interview with Brian, 1991.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> So what did Spade have on Ronnie that was worth a pardon for a wife-killer?


I dont think anything but the fact that they were once friends.
I could be wrong.
Obama and Clinton both pardoned some shady characters. Any thoughts on those?
Spade spent 9 years in prison, and died as soon as he got out.
A tortured soul, who murdered his wife, and met his maker with the hand he played.

He was a very talented guy, and a flawed man. Very tragic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> So what did Spade have on Ronnie that was worth a pardon for a wife-killer?


I find it encouraging that you actually watched the video.
From now on, I'll try and always post videos instead of things that you have to read.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beautiful song, and captures an iconic image of California in the 60's.


Momma said if you don't have anything good to say, so I won't . . . just shows we all have our own opinions. I'll simply say, really loud, KOOKS!


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think anything but the fact that they were once friends.
> I could be wrong.
> Obama and Clinton both pardoned some shady characters. Any thoughts on those?
> Spade spent 9 years in prison, and died as soon as he got out.
> ...


"They were once friends" is about the worst reason I have ever heard for a pardon.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> "They were once friends" is about the worst reason I have ever heard for a pardon.


Well Magoo, why do you think he was pardoned?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Momma said if you don't have anything good to say, so I won't . . . just shows we all have our own opinions. I'll simply say, really loud, KOOKS!


You should listen to your mother and shut the hell up....


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well Magoo, why do you think he was pardoned?


What do I know?  I never heard of him until this week.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> What do I know?  I never heard of him until this week.


Education is never ending.
You know a little more than you did last week.
Too bad you forgot double that amount since yesterday.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Education is never ending.
> You know a little more than you did last week.
> Too bad you forgot double that amount since yesterday.


Why did Ronnie give him a pardon?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Why did Ronnie give him a pardon?


How am I supposed to know?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Class project ?


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Class project ?




*You are a " Dork "......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Class project ?


Please make it stop.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

*Yes I will post the exploding head scene again.....

Please make it Stop.....







That's all you Spola Henry....all you.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Put the head phones on or just turn it up.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2018)

Toby.....for you Flintstones fans ..this guy reminds me of Aff...in looks and attitude.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## aff-leet (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Toby.....for you Flintstones fans ..this guy reminds me of Aff...in looks and attitude.
> 
> Enjoy!!


The problem with Toby is the hair line isn't right.  My hair is fuller and rich.  I agree with Rat that this is picture of Rich Moranis from the Flintstones is close to a dead ringer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

aff-leet said:


> The problem with Toby is the hair line isn't right.  My hair is fuller and rich.  I agree with Rat that this is picture of Rich Moranis from the Flintstones is close to a dead ringer.


Lol. The old pretend to be the guy with the good hair trick.
Bag-o-rats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lol. The old pretend to be the guy with the good hair trick.
> Bag-o-rats.


Maybe more like a bag-o-aff.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe more like a bag-o-aff.


Bag-o-rats.
How many you up to now?

If was was going to pretend to be anyone, it would be me.
Cant blame you for that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bag-o-rats.
> How many you up to now?
> 
> If was was going to pretend to be anyone, it would be me.
> Cant blame you for that.


In the Trumpian universe where the opposite of what Trump or his eager minions say is true . . . it's you of course. I don't have the time nor the inclination to generate the Ids like you do. How many are you up to now?


----------



## aff-leet (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lol. The old pretend to be the guy with the good hair trick.
> Bag-o-rats.


Ricky it you.  I mean you're me.  I mean I'm you from the future.  
I've been sent back from the future to warn you, dump the Trump before it's too late.  He's going to destroy the nation.

I meant to write you earlier.  But I spent at Ranchito's eating tacos and slamming Corona's.  After the Great Trump Famine of 2019, it's been impossible to get good Mexican Food.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

aff-leet said:


> Ricky it you.  I mean you're me.  I mean I'm you from the future.
> I've been sent back from the future to warn you, dump the Trump before it's too late.  He's going to destroy the nation.
> 
> I meant to write you earlier.  But I spent at Ranchito's eating tacos and slamming Corona's.  After the Great Trump Famine of 2019, it's been impossible to get good Mexican Food.


This calls for drastic measures, and some badass cowbell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the Trumpian universe where the opposite of what Trump or his eager minions say is true . . . it's you of course. I don't have the time nor the inclination to generate the Ids like you do. How many are you up to now?


I know you are but what am I?
My cards are all on the table.
It wouldnt be fair to you people for there to be more than one of me.

Even with me just being me, you never see it coming.

signed, Giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know you are but what am I?
> My cards are all on the table.
> It wouldnt be fair to you people for there to be more than one of me.
> 
> ...


So you are transitioning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are transitioning.


Whatever you imagine me doing, think the complete opposite, and you may get lucky.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whatever you imagine me doing, think the complete opposite, and you may get lucky.


That's alright, thanks for the offer, quite flattering, but I'm straight and happily married . . . hope you find someone to get lucky with.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's alright, thanks for the offer, quite flattering, but I'm straight and happily married . . . hope you find someone to get lucky with.


Funny.
Who'd you get that from?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny.
> Who'd you get that from?


You're the one making propositions, I ain't that kinda guy sailor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're the one making propositions, I ain't that kinda guy sailor.


Im no sthailor, sthailor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

*The good ole days.*

*frank sinatra spectacular: the rat pack live -- hosted by johnny carson!*
▶ 1:30:02





Similar


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

*The Queen of Soul !*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Queen of Soul !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Nobody else has that title.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

*Nope !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody else has that title.


There are some queens in here with no soul.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There are some queens in here with no soul.


*Could that be .....Spolo with no Soulo....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*To Micheal Cohen ....The Horse head will soon follow.*

*



*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


When i think of this song, I always used to think of Dionne Warwick and her magical partnership with the legendary Burt Bacharach, but Aretha uses the back up vocals as a foil to unleash her soul into the song like no other.
Truly, a masterful work.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Damn, Zappa was amazing!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*Just for You Rodent.....Enjoy.*


*



*
*Fits your " Online " persona perfect.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

A wall of nono is what ya get.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A wall of nono is what ya get.



*Just keep nibbling....*

*You like ANUS.*

*Bob likes Velveeta...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just keep nibbling....*
> 
> *You like ANUS.*
> 
> *Bob likes Velveeta...*


You ooze your own personal, deviant fetishes.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ooze your own personal, deviant fetishes.


*NADA....*

*



*


----------



## tenacious (Sep 16, 2018)

I know it's been a hard week for all you nutters; and with Manafort flipping... the flood of bad news is only going to get worse.  So as you guys start distancing yourselves from Trump now that all the inside players have flipped and are about to start dishing and book writing- I somehow thought this song seemed appropriate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I know it's been a hard week for all you nutters; and with Manafort flipping... the flood of bad news is only going to get worse.  So as you guys start distancing yourselves from Trump now that all the inside players have flipped and are about to start dishing and book writing- I somehow thought this song seemed appropriate.


Sucker


----------



## tenacious (Sep 30, 2018)

If you don't like whose in there vote 'em out. 
And when they're gone will dance a shout!

Sounds like old age hasn't dulled Willies song writing chops none.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If you don't like whose in there vote 'em out.
> And when they're gone will dance a shout!
> 
> Sounds like old age hasn't dulled Willies song writing chops none.


Texans are seriously torn when it comes to Willie theses days.


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Texans are seriously torn when it comes to Willie theses days.


*Oh my.....it's Cherry pickin Pussy Man......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Texans are seriously torn when it comes to Willie theses days.


Why?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If you don't like whose in there vote 'em out.
> And when they're gone will dance a shout!
> 
> Sounds like old age hasn't dulled Willies song writing chops none.


I still love Willie Nelson.
I worked on his house over there in sprecklesville before the IRS took it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Pray'n for you Terrell.
btw, ..thank's for sending the cake down for dessert.


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

*This parody was good then and good NOW !*








*Kick em in the nuts....*
*Kick em in the teeth....*
*Kick  em in the shin.....*
*Kick em in the gut....*

*Just make sure Micheal Avenatti stays flat on his ass !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

I dare anyone to find a more beautiful song than this.
https://t.co/btDeE011el


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dare anyone to find a more beautiful song than this.
> https://t.co/btDeE011el


If any of you make it past the first song, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Natalia's voice is heavenly.
On par with Pasty Cline imho, and her band is phenomenal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

A little off beat but i love this version of this song.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2018)

*About six miles from Maastricht, in the Netherlands, lie buried 8,301 American soldiers who died in "Operation Market Garden" in the battles to liberate Holland in the Fall and Winter of 1944-5. Every one of the men buried in the cemetery, as well as those in the Canadian and British military cemeteries has been adopted by a Dutch family who mind the grave, decorate, and keep alive the memory of the soldier they have adopted. It is even the custom to keep a portrait of "their" soldier in a place of honor in their home.  Annually, on "Liberation Day", Memorial Services are held for "the men who died to liberate Holland." The day concludes with a concert. The final piece is always "IL Silenzio", a memorial piece commissioned by the Dutch and first played in 1965 on the 20th anniversary of Holland's liberation. It has been the concluding piece of the memorial concert ever since.

This beautiful concert piece is based upon the original version of taps and was composed by Italian composer Nino Rossi.
Watch at this site and go full screen. Beautiful & moving.*
Enjoy:
https://www.flixxy.com/trumpet-solo-melissa-venema.htm


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *About six miles from Maastricht, in the Netherlands, lie buried 8,301 American soldiers who died in "Operation Market Garden" in the battles to liberate Holland in the Fall and Winter of 1944-5. Every one of the men buried in the cemetery, as well as those in the Canadian and British military cemeteries has been adopted by a Dutch family who mind the grave, decorate, and keep alive the memory of the soldier they have adopted. It is even the custom to keep a portrait of "their" soldier in a place of honor in their home.  Annually, on "Liberation Day", Memorial Services are held for "the men who died to liberate Holland." The day concludes with a concert. The final piece is always "IL Silenzio", a memorial piece commissioned by the Dutch and first played in 1965 on the 20th anniversary of Holland's liberation. It has been the concluding piece of the memorial concert ever since.
> 
> This beautiful concert piece is based upon the original version of taps and was composed by Italian composer Nino Rossi.
> Watch at this site and go full screen. Beautiful & moving.*
> ...


Beautiful, and something I did not know.
Thank's LE.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *About six miles from Maastricht, in the Netherlands, lie buried 8,301 American soldiers who died in "Operation Market Garden" in the battles to liberate Holland in the Fall and Winter of 1944-5. Every one of the men buried in the cemetery, as well as those in the Canadian and British military cemeteries has been adopted by a Dutch family who mind the grave, decorate, and keep alive the memory of the soldier they have adopted. It is even the custom to keep a portrait of "their" soldier in a place of honor in their home.  Annually, on "Liberation Day", Memorial Services are held for "the men who died to liberate Holland." The day concludes with a concert. The final piece is always "IL Silenzio", a memorial piece commissioned by the Dutch and first played in 1965 on the 20th anniversary of Holland's liberation. It has been the concluding piece of the memorial concert ever since.
> 
> This beautiful concert piece is based upon the original version of taps and was composed by Italian composer Nino Rossi.
> Watch at this site and go full screen. Beautiful & moving.*
> ...


That was really cool. It actually reminded me of a memory I have of a trip to Holland as a kid. I will need to check with my Dad exactly what it was we went to but I remember watching paratroopers jumping from planes, a few got hung up in some trees, but I'm pretty sure it was a WW II reenactment.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2018)

You guys might like this version of Little Drummer Boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

Dr. Hook


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Dr. Hook


Figures you’d post the absolute lamest song on here.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Warning - 1 hour 25 minutes

http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/videos/rumble/


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Figures you’d post the absolute lamest song on here.


So lame it charted in the top ten...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

Angel City


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So lame it charted in the top ten...


I’m kinda surprised you didn’t put “Seasons in the Sun” up there. That was Top 10 as well.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m kinda surprised you didn’t put “Seasons in the Sun” up there. That was Top 10 as well.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


>


What if Phil Spector had been Korean?

Or Brian Wilson?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> What if Phil Spector had been Korean?
> 
> Or Brian Wilson?


As in the usual 3-girl group, there is a lead singer, a funny one, and the other one.  Unless they spread the lead singer role around on different numbers, the other one is always the other one.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 24, 2019)

Everytime I hear this song it reminds me of Christmas and Thanksgiving at my parents house. Music playing, aunts and uncles laughing and me getting onto trouble with the cousins.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

Good rock music just sounds like a conversation among friends.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 25, 2019)

.....just corporate criminals, playing with tanks.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

There’s nothing for the head like the Good Ol’ Grateful Dead


----------



## Booter (Jan 28, 2019)

The best Eyes!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2019)

An appropriate song for today. Or should I say ironic song..

It Never Rains in Southern California https://g.co/kgs/M6bQbV


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


>


Lotsa hits on spotify.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Im gitt'n ready to go see this guy tonight.
He is truly an amazing artist.
If you ever get a chance to see his work, do it.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im gitt'n ready to go see this guy tonight.
> He is truly an amazing artist.
> If you ever get a chance to see his work, do it.


Love me some cowboy swing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Love me some cowboy swing.


You sound like a queerbait.
(not judging)


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sound like a queerbait.
> (not judging)


I guess if you think “cowboy swing” is code for “hard cock” or something, then I see what you mean. Otherwise, no.
But since it’s obviously on your mind, enjoy your cowboys...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> I guess if you think “cowboy swing” is code for “hard cock” or something, then I see what you mean. Otherwise, no.
> But since it’s obviously on your mind, enjoy your cowboys...


Im glad you cleared that up.
Me and the little woman will two step to your newfound reading ability.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im gitt'n ready to go see this guy tonight.
> He is truly an amazing artist.
> If you ever get a chance to see his work, do it.


Glad to see you are finally adding a little culture and refinement to your life Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Glad to see you are finally adding a little culture and refinement to your life Ricky.


Thanks.
Im a crude lump of clay, but a crude lump of clay with damn good hair.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks.
> Im a crude lump of clay, but a crude lump of clay with damn good hair.


These pinkos are gonna start loving you.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im glad you cleared that up.
> Me and the little woman will two step to your newfound reading ability.


Did  “the little woman” know you use the term “queerbait” when she fell for you? 
If so, she must be a real looker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Did  “the little woman” know you use the term “queerbait” when she fell for you?
> If so, she must be a real looker.


I agree.
btw, great show.


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2019)

Went to see Fan Halen and Billy Idol Nation, both cover bands,  at House of Blues San Diego last Friday.  They were both awesome, rockin the joint for three straight hours!!  Fan Halen was all David Lee Roth era which was nice to see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Went to see Fan Halen and Billy Idol Nation, both cover bands,  at House of Blues San Diego last Friday.  They were both awesome, rockin the joint for three straight hours!!  Fan Halen was all David Lee Roth era which was nice to see.


My phone must have been off.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

......................


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Bob Dylan


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Bob Dylan


Blowing in the Wind


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blowing in the Wind


*Now you're an " Out door man " .......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Now you're an " Out door man " .......*


Lene Lovich . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

Most people don't know that this song was originally written by Bob Dylan.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Most people don't know that this song was originally written by Bob Dylan.


Practicing your t speech I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2019)

Whatever you see is not about me.
Happy Easter.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Most people don't know that this song was originally written by Bob Dylan.


Well, sort of. I believe these lyrics were Dylan’s but not the melody. Forget why I think that, but I think that’s the story.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4680


Rain Man before Rain Man was cool.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## tenacious (Jun 23, 2019)

In Oklahoma or Arizona.  What does it matter...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

messy said:


>


The lyrical content is whats special about this song.
That, and the lack of spillage from the red cups.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

This is one of my favorite performances.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is one of my favorite performances.


Great movie.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2019)

Seeing them in San Pedro tonight


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Seeing them in San Pedro tonight


Seen em at least a half dozen times over the years.
great band.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2019)

Went to see The Blasters last weekend but the opener was a revelation!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

This guy is one of the best artists today in any genre. imho.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

John Moreland with his magic twist on a timeless classic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

Maybe you people are ready for this now.
Here it is.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Seeing them in San Pedro tonight


Saw them way back in the day opening for Queen...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

For my money the best live performance and audience participation, each.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> For my money the best live performance and audience participation, each.


Saw them twice at the Forum... incredible.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


sistah Robi


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Just watched "If I Leave Here". 
The documentary about Lynyrd Skynyrd.

Really cool and brought back memories of one of my favorite bands growing up.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

This young lady from the Philippines is just starting her career.  My wife tried to use her connections to book a concert at one of the local Indian casinos, but they won't hire entertainers under 21, so they settled for a couple of free nights in the hotel.

http://dottolife.com/its-been-a-long-long-time-harry-james-cover-renee-dominique/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork&fbclid=IwAR1z5BI6-tx84QYKbzyzfrBq_gz-CmfA_bq1bKSzBEjFNd0SdLjb94tMMZg


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

*



*
*Need some Energy !*


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

*Oh...Tiny " T "....*


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2019)

This interesting --


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

What a great time to be alive.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


>


Oops -- meant to post this one --


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1173737650626420736


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> https://twitter.com/i/status/1173737650626420736


Avante-Garde for a music thread...
Such a rebel, lol.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2019)

Still the all-time most-played on jukeboxes --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Still the all-time most-played on jukeboxes --


Willie wrote it, and it was a perfect fit for PC's voice.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

espola said:


>


Never cared much for Hank 1.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never cared much for Hank 1.


Other than being a disabled person, an alcoholic, an unfaithful husband, and a drug addict, what do you have against him?

BTW, that one-line biography looks like a good theme for a country song.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Other than being a disabled person, an alcoholic, an unfaithful husband, and a drug addict, what do you have against him?
> 
> BTW, that one-line biography looks like a good theme for a country song.


I dont care for his singing.
Just not an appealing voice imho.
Hank 2 is a good singer. Hank 3 sounds just like Hank 1.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

Of all the great songs Willie wrote, this has to be one of, if not the best.
Would have loved to hear Whitney Houston sing it.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont care for his singing.
> Just not an appealing voice imho.
> Hank 2 is a good singer. Hank 3 sounds just like Hank 1.


The Country Music documentary ongoing on PBS will not be complete unless they go into some previously undisclosed details about HW Jr's injuries.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Of all the great songs Willie wrote, this has to be one of, if not the best.
> Would have loved to hear Whitney Houston sing it.


What a lame song.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2019)

"cleanest dirty shirt" -- BTDT


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

espola said:


> What a lame song.


Free country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

espola said:


> "cleanest dirty shirt" -- BTDT


What a lame video.

Good song, like the Highwaymen live version much better, but that's a lame video. Too literal for my tastes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What a lame video.
> 
> Good song, like the Highwaymen live version much better, but that's a lame video. Too literal for my tastes.


Johnny Cash is the only guy who should be allowed to sing it.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Johnny Cash is the only guy who should be allowed to sing it.


I like Cash's version, but Kristofferson wrote it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I like Cash's version, but Kristofferson wrote it.


Billy Joe Shaver wrote Black Rose. Waylon was born to sing it
Bob Dylan wrote All Along the Watchtower. Hendrix owned it
Willie Nelson wrote Crazy. Patsy Cline patsy Clined it.
Kristoferson wrote Sunday Morning coming Down. Cash is the only one who really sang it.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2019)

Who knew that The Hag was a prisoner in the crowd when Cash played Folsom Prison in ‘68?!


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Who knew that The Hag was a prisoner in the crowd when Cash played Folsom Prison in ‘68?!


When he eventually appeared on Cash's TV show, Cash told him to admit it so that he wouldn't be blackmailed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Who knew that The Hag was a prisoner in the crowd when Cash played Folsom Prison in ‘68?!


Wrong.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong.


???


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

Just a great song


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

According to the Country Music documentary recently aired, as Merle Haggard's tour bus was passing through Muskogee, Merle remarked that he had family from that area.  One of the band members said (after inhaling deeply and slowly) "I bet they don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee".


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> The Country Music documentary ongoing on PBS will not be complete unless they go into some previously undisclosed details about HW Jr's injuries.


And they didn't, except to say that his nose was completely torn off.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> When he eventually appeared on Cash's TV show, Cash told him to admit it so that he wouldn't be blackmailed.


We also learned that Earl Scruggs and Charlie Daniels played  a huge anti-Vietnam War rally on the National Mall in 1969.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

How can anybody hate Russians after watching this?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> ???


I dont know where you got that info about Folsom, but its wrong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> According to the Country Music documentary recently aired, as Merle Haggard's tour bus was passing through Muskogee, Merle remarked that he had family from that area.  One of the band members said (after inhaling deeply and slowly) "I bet they don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee".


Not true.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know where you got that info about Folsom, but its wrong.


Right.  Should have been San Quentin.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not true.


???


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> ???


That is one of the 'stories" told by band members and even Merle himself to bend to political pressures.
He later recanted, and said he wrote it after he got out of prison because he knew what it was like to lose freedom, and he was fed up with the attitude of some people in the country toward servicemen, and how some people had little regard or appreciation for the freedom they took for granted.
(paraphrasing what Ive gleaned from the topic over the years).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Right.  Should have been San Quentin.


The first concert Cash played at San Quentin. 1958.
There was no recording of that event.

After the second concert at San Quentin, Haggard said that Johnny Cash never wanted to go there again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That is one of the 'stories" told by band members and even Merle himself to bend to political pressures.
> He later recanted, and said he wrote it after he got out of prison because he knew what it was like to lose freedom, and he was fed up with the attitude of some people in the country toward servicemen, and how some people had little regard or appreciation for the freedom they took for granted.
> (paraphrasing what Ive gleaned from the topic over the years).


The parody is so strong that many believe it was sincere.

(paraphrasing what I have heard over the years, plus the direct statements on the CM documentary)


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> The parody is so strong that believe it was sincere.
> 
> (paraphrasing what I have heard over the years, plus the direct statements on the CM documentary)


Merle himself was interviewed many times throughout the documentary series.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Merle himself was interviewed many times throughout the documentary series.


The whole series is available for viewing online --

https://www.pbs.org/kenburns/country-music/episode-guide


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Merle himself was interviewed many times throughout the documentary series.


He has told both accounts, and I believe he told whatever story the interviewer wanted to hear.
The song is a classic as a parody and as a serious commentary of the time.
How many songs can you say that about?

There was a great interview I watched years ago I cant find anywhere where he talks about Jonny Cash at San Quentin, and about Okie from Muskogee.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He has told both accounts, and I believe he told whatever story the interviewer wanted to hear.
> The song is a classic as a parody and as a serious commentary of the time.
> How many songs can you say that about?


This Land is Your Land?


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2019)

For all the Dylan fans --


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

Glad to see this kid finally getting his props..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Glad to see this kid finally getting his props..


WORD


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

espola said:


> How can anybody hate Russians after watching this?


Sounds like they like America.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like they like America.


Daft Punk is French.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 28, 2019)

After Justus made his post "Orange Sunshine" it made me wonder about the inspiration for this song...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*You cannot reclaim your " YOUTH ".....Grow Up and support/make changes*
*that will enhance the future of this Great Nation instead of endorsing policies*
*that are ripping the Country apart.....!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You cannot reclaim your " YOUTH ".....Grow Up and support/make changes*
> *that will enhance the future of this Great Nation instead of endorsing policies*
> *that are ripping the Country apart.....!!!*


You mean like hiding in a bunker while ignoring the worsening covid-19 situation and the reason for worldwide protests?


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like hiding in a bunker while ignoring the worsening covid-19 situation and the reason for worldwide protests?


*I interact with the public all day long every day.....*
*They LOVE me.....!
I LOVE them.....!
If you want to be successful in business in a hostile environment, follow the rules
and keep a very good ledger !

I follow " Gruesome's " mask rules because he's the " COVID -19 Minister " and this is 
a State run by psychotic inbred Democrats......!

As a famous actor once said " A Man's gotta know his limitations..."  

Just to let you know Mr Husky Poo Poo.....you're waaaay out of your league in here...*
*But we'll " Let " you play up a couple of levels just for the entertainment....!*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Nonononono (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>



*I have nononono sympathy for you........!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


*That Video was filmed in 1974....*
*46 years later of DEMOCRAT Lunacy yields*
*the below video in NYC....






Holding his audience is a real problem...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 14, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


I gotta bump this.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 14, 2020)

Aerosmith, Van Halen, AC-DC


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 14, 2020)

Multi Sport said:


>


This is such a great song.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

*Van Halen led by David Lee Roth " Was " great.....!

Now he is .......well ...sadly ....he stinks.

He needs to stick to selling " His " Tattoo balm and telling jokes....






*


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2020)

espola said:


>



*Your " Taste " lacks.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

*Amazing.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

*Now this is how you head into the Sunset of life with Class....
and still swooning " The Women " .....!!!*


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

Zoom music group --


----------



## Imtired (Jul 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I gotta bump this.


Send him to Detroit!


----------



## Imtired (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your built up resentment is your issue.


Only in that little duck brain of yours...


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Imtired (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

*To all the Liberals who like " Barry n Biden ".....here's the third " B "...!*






*I know " Who " was in your room last night....it was Pervy Joe...*


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2020)

Good for watchin as well as listening --


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 19, 2020)

I dedicate this song to my Angel wife.  2:19 just about says it all.  Were both "Home At Last."


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2020)

*The present " Perceived " status of AMERICA...!*


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 13, 2020)

Country Music lost a great one...rest in peace Charlie


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2021)




----------

